# Merak dies and a King is about to be born



## enac

A few weeks ago, I entered an intersection on a full green light and was hit by a careless driver making a left hand turn. I was taken to hospital with a lower back injury. My beloved 2002 De Rosa Merak was pronounced dead at the scene of the accident. The top tube buckled and is completely irrepairable. I plan on buying a De Rosa King 3 once I am healthy enough to ride again. I am having difficulty deciding which color. I like both the silver and carbon matte. Any ideas for a sub $1500 all-around leaning towards climbing wheelset???


----------



## MERAKMAN

I would suggest imho the Campagnolo Neutron wheel set. Its strong, fast, perfect for climbing and its very light! Good luck with your colour choice and your recovery.:aureola:


----------



## smokva

enac...I would be even in greater doubts than you...I like all three colors...silver, black and blue :thumbsup:


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi 

Or you could wait for the 2009 King range that may bring some different colours, if your not entirely sure what you want from this years colours...


----------



## enac

Does anyone know if there is a weight limit for the King?? I weigh in the 190's lbs range. I have to add that I haven't ruled out the possibility of purchasing an Idol instead. Is there a weight limit on an Idol. I have also heard that some of the Idols had issues with cracking in the bottom bracket area and seatpost problems. What are the pluses and minuses of each frame???


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> Does anyone know if there is a weight limit for the King?? I weigh in the 190's lbs range. I have to add that I haven't ruled out the possibility of purchasing an Idol instead. Is there a weight limit on an Idol. I have also heard that some of the Idols had issues with cracking in the bottom bracket area and seatpost problems. What are the pluses and minuses of each frame???



Dude, the weight limit for the King X-Light was 90KG, I should imagine the new KING 3 to be no less strong.(btw the weight limit is more for handling reasons than if the frames gonna break, too light a frame is not going to suit a heavier rider and vica versa) Pah no Protos for me...:cryin:


----------



## enac

De Rosa King 3 has been ordered. I have been told the wait time is 8 to 12 weeks. Is the De Rosa factory usually punctual about delivery times or should I prepare myself for a longer wait??


----------



## Nitemare

Be ready for a wait, I'm afraid!!  

I ordered a Corum last year (February) and got it in July!!!  

Still must admit it was definitely worth waiting for!! I've now ordered a Carbon Cross for winter training etc and I too have been told 8-12 weeks delivery. Will see??

Nitemare


----------



## smokva

enac said:


> De Rosa King 3 has been ordered. I have been told the wait time is 8 to 12 weeks. Is the De Rosa factory usually punctual about or should I prepare myself for a longer wait??


Let me say it like this: "You never order De Rosa if you have no bike to ride in meantime...you might forget to ride a bike"


----------



## kaliber

*King 3 wait*

Hi,

I ordered my King 3 in late Sept last year and received it early Jan this year, so 8 -12 weeks sounds about right. The wait is worth it though... pics of it are in the "post your De Rosa here" thread. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=350026&page=5


----------



## draftdodger

You could end up waiting 5 or 6 months. By then, the prime summer riding weather will be over. Not worth the wait, if you ask me --when you could have bought an in stock Cervelo R3 SL. The R3 SL is a better bike, with the added bonus its not as expensive as the King 3. I recommend that you change your order immediately.


----------



## MERAKMAN

draftdodger said:


> You could end up waiting 5 or 6 months. By then, the prime summer riding weather will be over. Not worth the wait, if you ask me --when you could have bought an in stock Cervelo R3 SL. The R3 SL is a better bike, with the added bonus its not as expensive as the King 3. I recommend that you change your order immediately.



Where on earth did you read that the R3 SL is a better bike than the King 3? Is that from Cervelo's sales material? As far as I'm aware there have been no magazine tests of the King 3 as yet and hardly any bugger has seen one ( I have, its a beauty) let alone ridden one...!


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> De Rosa King 3 has been ordered. I have been told the wait time is 8 to 12 weeks. Is the De Rosa factory usually punctual about delivery times or should I prepare myself for a longer wait??


Dig in for the wait like a tick! Its well worth the wait and you will be in love when you collect her!!


----------



## enac

I bought my Merak in 2002 and was very satisfied with it (especially the way it handled). The De Rosa King was out at that time, and always wanted to get one. I lost out buying a 2003 King on ebay a few weeks after my accident this year. Funny thing was that I had purchased a used 2002 Merak off of ebay about six week before my accident to put together as a bike for my girlfriend. Its a 52cm sloping geometry. Its all assembled and its the bike I'm currently riding. So Smokva, I have a bike to ride in the meantime and it's a De Rosa. And Sorry to my Girlfriend.You are officially on the backburner. The 52cm slope is a little small for me, as my broken Merak was 59cm regular geometry. I guess it will have to do until I get my new 2008 King. I guess I'll wait it out.


----------



## draftdodger

*Cervelo Choice Of Champions*



MERAKMAN said:


> Where on earth did you read that the R3 SL is a better bike than the King 3? Is that from Cervelo's sales material? As far as I'm aware there have been no magazine tests of the King 3 as yet and hardly any bugger has seen one ( I have, its a beauty) let alone ridden one...!


Look I'm not saying the king is a bad bicycle, I'm saying the Cervelo is the better choice.
www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=5057 and

www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=3598


----------



## draftdodger

*Blood King*

If you are stuck on the KING 3, (I mean stuck waiting) you might as well order a cool color. The BLOOD KING 3.


----------



## draftdodger

*The Green Machine*

Treebeard Green


----------



## draftdodger

*Traditional Black Versus BLOOD*

One lone traditional Black Carbon King 3 in a sea of hungry BLOOD KINGS


----------



## draftdodger

*SIlver and Black*

The King 3 in black and silver and in ACTION.


----------



## draftdodger

*The Silver Streak*

Streaking like Silver Bullets


----------



## draftdodger

*Ka Pow!!!*

Smash!! BANG!!! SNAP!!


----------



## MERAKMAN

draftdodger said:


> Look I'm not saying the king is a bad bicycle, I'm saying the Cervelo is the better choice.
> www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=5057 and
> 
> www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=3598



I'm not convinced...I may be stating the obvious; but they are bound to write that the Cervelo is the dogs dangles as they are trying to sell their frames! Btw; they don't sell De Rosa's anymore, but when they did they raved about how good they were. Now they don't sell them they probably say they are no good, buy this instead.
It's the way of the world I'm afraid.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Those photos are enough alone to sell a King 3 to a none cycling 95 year old coach potato who hasn't been out doors for 50 years. Wot a beauuuuty!!


----------



## draftdodger

In Pearl WHITE. The exclusive to R&A Cycles only Limited.


----------



## draftdodger

*UGO De ROSA and SONS*

The De Rosa family holding a new WEAPON of Destiny circa July 2007.


----------



## enac

*Death of a Merak*

Love all the photos of the King 3. Here are some shots of my dead Merak.


----------



## enac

*Direct from the Temp Agency*

Temporary replacement:


----------



## De Rosa UD

Which size is your temporary replacement Merak frame? What would you like to have ($) for it? :aureola:


----------



## enac

Size of the temporary is 52cm slope which is the equivalent of a 56cm.


----------



## enac

the waiting is the hardest part


----------



## eff_dee

The King 3 is one of the sexiest bikes out there right now. 

I can't wait to see what they improve on with this so-called "berserker" model in the works....?


----------



## enac

*KiNG 3*

The True replacement has arrived.


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> The True replacement has arrived.


Nice to see your new King 3 has arrived (after a 4 month wait?).

I noticed your bent Merak in the forground. Could I enquire what the year of manufacture that frame is? Also do you have the brochure featuring that particular coloured Merak, as I'd be very interested in making an offer for it if possible?


----------



## enac

Thanks Merakman. The frame is a 2002. Sorry, I don't have a brochure for that year.Try Competitive Cyclist. They used to sell De Rosa.


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> Thanks Merakman. The frame is a 2002. Sorry, I don't have a brochure for that year.Try Competitive Cyclist. They used to sell De Rosa.



Thank you for taking the time to reply to me. I will try that.

Btw how does your King 3 compare to your Merak?  It looks amazing btw!


----------



## enac

The KING 3 is a little stiffer and more stable. I love how it descends and climbs. I loved my 59cm Merak too. For some reason (maybe because the frame didn't fit me) I didn't like how the Blue 52cm (equivalent of a regular 56cm) Temporary Replacement Merak handled. It didn't corner or descend near as well as the King3 or 59cm Merak. 

I am now a MAJOR fan of shallow bars. Hate anatomics.


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> The KING 3 is a little stiffer and more stable. I love how it descends and climbs. I loved my 59cm Merak too. For some reason (maybe because the frame didn't fit me) I didn't like how the Blue 52cm (equivalent of a regular 56cm) Temporary Replacement Merak handled. It didn't corner or descend near as well as the King3 or 59cm Merak.
> .



Got me a lidle worried now, I'm buying a 52cm slope Merak next week! It's in the same colour as yours, btw do you know what the yellow/blue colour was called by De Rosa? 

Actually I've owned one before and loved the handling, but I've never tried a regular top tube (no slope) so I couldn't compare. Could just be down to the sizing, as to why it didn't feel right? Glad you like your new King 3, which has to be, IMHO, one of the most desirable frames out there at the moment....:thumbsup:


----------



## enac

Merakman, you should not worry too much about my observation about the 52 slope Merak. The bike was too small for me plain and simple. It felt better when I put a 130mm stem on it. 
Don't forget that it was the first bike I rode directly after my accident. 45 and 50 mph descents, that I previously attacked with confidence, I approached (and still do now) with a good deal of caution and fear. 

As for the color, I "believe" it was used by a European race team that year. I don't think De Rosa produced them for sale to the general public. I could be wrong. It would kind of be like buying a Red Acqua&Sapone KING 3 today. Total Cycling in Ireland should be able to give you a better answer. They sold yellow/blue Meraks as well as the familiar red/blue and black/blue.

Interestly, the Merak is the last De Rosa frame to win a World Cycling Championship. The Merak is starting to become something of a collectors frame. Please post pics of your new Merak when you put it together. I STRONGLY recommend that you "buck up" for some shallow bars. Love 'em.


----------



## 12104205mok

I know that a while back there was an Australian cycling team called iteamnova who rode de rosa merak bikes in the yellow and blue color. 

There is a local store in Melbourne Australia that advertised a brand new 2005 merak in the iteamnova colors (yellow and blue) not sure of the size on closeout sale. Price was previously $3,999AUD and it was reduced to $1,699AUD. Not sure of the size though.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Thanks guys, appreciate the information. Does that store in Melbourne have a web address at all? Interested to see what that looks like?

Hi Enac

You may have already done this, but have you checked with De Rosa to see whether they can replace the top tube on your broken Merak? It may be possible...

take care


----------

